# Turkey Choke for Remington 11-87



## dawg2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Trying something new this year.  Has anyone played around with turkey choke / 3-1/2" shell  combos and found a good one for the 11-87 supermag?  I plan on trying some combos, but figured maybe someone has found something that works pretty good.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 28, 2011)

I have an 870sm, and shoot federal heavyweight 7's through a briley hevi shot choke. Don't know the constriction, but im getting over 200 pellets in the 10"circle at 40yards every shot with some being in the 220's. Its not one to put a bunch of holes in paper but its a nice even pattern that will roll one. Let me find some pi s and i'll post them.


----------



## gblrklr (Nov 28, 2011)

The short period of time my son had an 11-87 Supermag, it patterned well with a Pure Gold choke and Nitro 4x5x7's.  It also shot hevi-13 #7 pretty well too.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 28, 2011)

gblrklr said:


> The short period of time my son had an 11-87 Supermag, it patterned well with a Pure Gold choke and Nitro 4x5x7's.  It also shot hevi-13 #7 pretty well too.



I will check that out too.  Thanks.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 28, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I have an 870sm, and shoot federal heavyweight 7's through a briley hevi shot choke. Don't know the constriction, but im getting over 200 pellets in the 10"circle at 40yards every shot with some being in the 220's. Its not one to put a bunch of holes in paper but its a nice even pattern that will roll one. Let me find some pi s and i'll post them.



Post up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 28, 2011)

I shoot an 870 Super Mag with an old school .665 mad max choke and get consistent patterns over 300 Hevi 13 #7s in the magic 10 at a laser ranged 40 yards. My brothers 11-87 Super Mag with an Indian Creek .665 and Hevi 13 #7s got 290-300 as well.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 28, 2011)

gblrklr said:


> The short period of time my son had an 11-87 Supermag, it patterned well with a Pure Gold choke and Nitro 4x5x7's.  It also shot hevi-13 #7 pretty well too.



Im glad you mentioned NItros gotta get my order in soon


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's a pic of 317 from my 870.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> I shoot an 870 Super Mag with an old school .665 mad max choke and get consistent patterns over 300 Hevi 13 #7s in the magic 10 at a laser ranged 40 yards. My brothers 11-87 Super Mag with an Indian Creek .665 and Hevi 13 #7s got 290-300 as well.



Indian Creeks are pricey


----------



## Dupree (Nov 29, 2011)

Like I said not a lot for numbers compared to many, but they hit hard! Dunns has them on sale for $23/box right now.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 29, 2011)

Figured id add that 300mag on here, was getting a great pattern in his 870 sm with hevi mag blends and the factory choke


----------



## shawn mills (Nov 29, 2011)

I have an 11-87 super mag. My loves the Rhino choke with Hevi 13 #7's. The turkey dont care much for it though...


----------



## gblrklr (Nov 29, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> Im glad you mentioned NItros gotta get my order in soon


I'm REALLY hoping Santa is good friends with Nitro Ray and will leave a surprise in my stocking!  If that doesn't work out, it'll be time to break out the card.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 29, 2011)

shawn mills said:


> I have an 11-87 super mag. My loves the Rhino choke with Hevi 13 #7's. The turkey dont care much for it though...



 That is what I am looking for!


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 7, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Indian Creeks are pricey



So are heavy weight, hevi 13 and nitro shells compared to the winchester supremes you can pluck off the shelf at your local Wally world. All depends on what you're looking to accomplish I reckon. . . . modified chokes and lead will still kill them.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2011)

Get a jellyhead thats what I have in mine


----------



## WFL (Dec 8, 2011)

Just go get you a 660 and you be ok.  Sumtoy, Indian Creek, Pure Gold, or Jelly Head  now have seen some Kick's put up numbers also.   The question you got to ask is how dead do I want him. LoL


----------

